# Costco 2020



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ok the dragon in red is pretty cool! Bet he would look amazing next to that skeleton king on the throne from Spirit.

I’m slightly amazed to see the wolf since he seems to be the same as the one Home Depot has been selling in the states. Interesting to see him at Costco for sure.

Thanks for posting these!


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Those guys are currently live on Costco Canada's website.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Batley,
Thank you so much for this 'heads up'. I went to my Costco store today and the dragon was in stock - he looks fantastic! Naturally I had to have him and purchased on the spot.
The store also had the skeleton banjo players (I think the same as last year), pumpkins (looks like last years but have coloured lights inside) and a Frankenstein, which kind of looks like a garden gnome? Forgot to take a photo of him.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Here are some photos


----------



## Aus1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Montanabel said:


> Here are some photos


Appreciate the share and heads up on Costco stocking in AU - dragon looks awesome.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I have that dragon in grey from a couple of years ago... he's set-up in my home office... now I'm wondering if I have room for that red one too so that I can have dueling dragons...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How much was the dragon?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> How much was the dragon?


 he is 299.00


----------



## Batley (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks very much for the photos @Montanabel the colour of the dragon looks so much better in person and the updated pumpkin is a very nice suprise. I look forward to seeing the UK prices!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Montanabel thanks for the pictures. I will give them credit, it’s a good red. Red is one of those colors that really can go wrong and that one seems to have the right blood color to it.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Aus1 said:


> Appreciate the share and heads up on Costco stocking in AU - dragon looks awesome.


No problem. Costco said they are getting the werewolf on 30 July........


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

As Saki.Girl mentioned, he is $299, but that is AUD... I expect they would be less in the US and UK?


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Meadow said:


> @Montanabel thanks for the pictures. I will give them credit, it’s a good red. Red is one of those colors that really can go wrong and that one seems to have the right blood color to it.


Thanks Meadow, I agree, it could have gone very wrong. I actually love the eyes. I haven't seen LCD screen animation in a Halloween prop before (or not one I could afford)


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Batley said:


> Thanks very much for the photos @Montanabel the colour of the dragon looks so much better in person and the updated pumpkin is a very nice suprise. I look forward to seeing the UK prices!


Thanxs Batley


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

300 in AUD is about $215 in the US. Here's to hoping......


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Could you tell if the banjo players were interactive with each other? The ones I had from grandin road I had for years finally stopped working and I've been looking to replace them.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Rustie said:


> Could you tell if the banjo players were interactive with each other? The ones I had from grandin road I had for years finally stopped working and I've been looking to replace them.


 Hi Rustie - I don't think so, but can't say for sure. I only watched them for about a minute and it appeared they just took turns singing, but I could be wrong - sorry!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Oh no! Not another large pumpkin I will have to store.....Looks like eyes, nose, mouth have my favorite shimmer material & can't read the box but looks like it might color change according to the picture.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

I lucked out and got the Werewolf from HD (looks identical to this one) right after Halloween 2019 for about $25. Super clearance kind of deal, and he is HUGE. Great prop, we pair him with a couple skeleton dogs as if he is their owner. The flashing eyes and sound on him are great. The only downside is that he is VERY tall and shaped like a sail. So when we get 40+ mph wind gusts (65kph) we quickly un-stake him and tuck him in the garage for safety. There isn't a good way to just lay him down flat in the yard or I'd do that. He's worth the hassle, though.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Rustie said:


> Could you tell if the banjo players were interactive with each other? The ones I had from grandin road I had for years finally stopped working and I've been looking to replace them.


I bought these guys last year and they interact and sing. There should be vids of them on youtube.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Another fun find today! Costco has 2 _HaLLoWeeN_ items up... the Animated Crimson Dragon ($199 😱 - other stores sell for $499 in other colors) and an LED Pumpkin with lights & Sounds ($34.99) 👻🎃

Dragon: https://www.costco.com/animated-crimson-dragon.product.100530980.html

Pumpkin: https://www.costco.com/led-halloween-pumpkin-with-lights-%26-sounds.product.100531075.html


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

intend to get crimson dragon


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Another fun find today! Costco has 2 _HaLLoWeeN_ items up... the Animated Crimson Dragon ($199 😱 - other stores sell for $499 in other colors) and an LED Pumpkin with lights & Sounds ($34.99) 👻🎃
> 
> Dragon: https://www.costco.com/animated-crimson-dragon.product.100530980.html
> 
> ...


Thank you! Just bought.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

A photo of some new stock that has arrived in Costco stores in Australia


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Another fun find today! Costco has 2 _HaLLoWeeN_ items up... the Animated Crimson Dragon ($199 😱 - other stores sell for $499 in other colors) and an LED Pumpkin with lights & Sounds ($34.99) 👻🎃
> 
> Dragon: https://www.costco.com/animated-crimson-dragon.product.100530980.html
> 
> ...


Thank you! I just bought the dragon. Now I'll have a gray one and a red one... (and a husband acting like one while he tries to figure out where to put them!)


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Another fun find today! Costco has 2 _HaLLoWeeN_ items up... the Animated Crimson Dragon ($199 😱 - other stores sell for $499 in other colors) and an LED Pumpkin with lights & Sounds ($34.99) 👻🎃
> 
> Dragon: https://www.costco.com/animated-crimson-dragon.product.100530980.html
> 
> ...


Dragon has Digiteyes, fyi. The cool new thing (to break).


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Montanabel said:


> A photo of some new stock that has arrived in Costco stores in Australia
> View attachment 733227


Omg I love it all! Especially that Frankenstein monster!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Just a heads up to anyone who might not know, you do not have to be a member to buy from Costco online (though all I've ever bought are Halloween props from them, so that's as far as my knowledge goes).
Some of the very best bargains I have got have been Costco.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I wanted that Pumpkin last year so will have to bite this year. Wanted to see it first but don't think I will need to. Appears to have my favorite "shimmer" material in the face parts.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Just placed an order for that Jack-o-Lantern. Love it! <3


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Thank you! I just bought the dragon. Now I'll have a gray one and a red one... (and a husband acting like one while he tries to figure out where to put them!)


That’s hilarious!!! 🤣🤣🤣🤣 Good buy!


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Restless Acres said:


> Dragon has Digiteyes, fyi. The cool new thing (to break).


Oh cool! I wish I could see a video of them working 👀🥰♥


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Restless Acres said:


> Thank you! Just bought.


Your welcome 🎃


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Oh cool! I wish I could see a video of them working 👀🥰♥


I just went to YouTube and punched in some Costco/red dragon/Halloween prop search terms and there was one.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Is there a video of that animatronic scarecrow with the jack 0 lantern head?


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

So I went to Costco yesterday (I'm becoming a regular visitor) just as they finished setting up the Werewolf - he is awesome. I set him up last night, he is slightly taller than the Dragon (not by much).


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Montanabel said:


> So I went to Costco yesterday (I'm becoming a regular visitor) just as they finished setting up the Werewolf - he is awesome. I set him up last night, he is slightly taller than the Dragon (not by much).
> View attachment 733443
> View attachment 733444


Love it! Does he have the projection eyes too? I see you have the crimson dragon. Can you show a video of his eyes? 🙏🏼👀


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Montanabel said:


> So I went to Costco yesterday (I'm becoming a regular visitor) just as they finished setting up the Werewolf - he is awesome. I set him up last night, he is slightly taller than the Dragon (not by much).
> View attachment 733443
> View attachment 733444


A little bit taller and you’d need to move to a house with a higher ceiling LOL!

I love the red dragon. Fabulous red as others have commented and so easy to get a bad looking shade of red. I have the Winter dragon which breathes fog btw but if I didn’t already have him (and I’m a GOT fan so he’s special for that reason to me), I would be at Costco now picking him up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I see from the Costco website the U.S. is also getting the dueling banjo guys online. I had wanted to buy these guys when they were at GR years ago but didn't and subsequently bought the harmonica guy that Kmart had. Anyone know if the banjo guys will be in stores here in the U.S. as well? I have two Costcos nearby and so would be easy enough to pick up; and then wondering if you don't have them shipped (which cost is included in the 89.99 price) if the store price will be less.


----------



## Chris Overholt (Jun 27, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I see from the Costco website the U.S. is also getting the dueling banjo guys online. I had wanted to buy these guys when they were at GR years ago but didn't and subsequently bought the harmonica guy that Kmart had. Anyone know if the banjo guys will be in stores here in the U.S. as well? I have two Costcos nearby and so would be easy enough to pick up; and then wondering if you don't have them shipped (which cost is included in the 89.99 price) if the store price will be less.


Yes, I saw them in store today in northern Ohio. They were $79.99


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Montanabel said:


> So I went to Costco yesterday (I'm becoming a regular visitor) just as they finished setting up the Werewolf - he is awesome. I set him up last night, he is slightly taller than the Dragon (not by much).
> View attachment 733443
> View attachment 733444


Do you mind if I am nosey and ask his price?
Hopefully we get him in the US


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Funnyfreckledfrog - the werewolf doesn't have the projection eyes - but they are quite detailed, I think they are really good (see below). I took a video of the dragon's eyes but for some reason the video is not going to my laptop (isn't not that big a file) - while I work it out - here are some photos.

Hey Nox Eterna - don't mind at all  He was $199 AUD - so he would have to be cheaper in the USA and UK.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> A little bit taller and you’d need to move to a house with a higher ceiling LOL!
> 
> I love the red dragon. Fabulous red as others have commented and so easy to get a bad looking shade of red. I have the Winter dragon which breathes fog btw but if I didn’t already have him (and I’m a GOT fan so he’s special for that reason to me), I would be at Costco now picking him up.


lol - yes! They make our ceiling look really low. That makes them even more impressive


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

does the dragon have fog machine connections?


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

gcbike said:


> does the dragon have fog machine connections?


Hi! No it doesn't. I was thinking I would have my fog machine sitting behind it so the fog is at its feet - but it would be awesome if the dragon could 'breathe' fog


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

https://www.costco.com/animated-werewolf.product.100532633.html




werewolf is online now


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Anyone know how much the Jack-O-Lantern is in store? Since the on-line price includes shipping, wondered how much difference with membership & without shipping. Looked big to me in pictures but said 19" so it's smaller than it looks. Still like it but if there's a big difference, I will find someone who belongs to get it for me. Think I know a couple of people.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

joossa said:


> Is there a video of that animatronic scarecrow with the jack 0 lantern head?


Here's video of him:



He's $119.99, which is cheap for a Seasonal Visions prop.

The Jack-O-Lantern is $34.99.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Here's video of him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! He's a little too goofy for me. However, that Twitching Banshee is a riot! She's going to be available at Costco!? Anyone have more info on her?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Here's video of him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$34.99 is the on-line price. If you look under "Product Details", first line is...
Item may be available in your local warehouse for a lower, non-delivered price.
Thanks for trying though.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

joossa said:


> Thank you! He's a little too goofy for me. However, that Twitching Banshee is a riot! She's going to be available at Costco!? Anyone have more info on her?


Originally at Spirit Halloween, 2015 I think. Awesome prop.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

I have that.same werewolf (bought on sale after Halloween 2018) and it was sold for $189 back then. Clearance was just under $25, but the Costco price at $129 strikes me as more than fair.

The banshee is so awesome. The sound startled the BF, tee hee.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I liked the pumpkin headed scarecrow until he started talking 🤪
I wonder if you can turn off the voice and still have the movement on?


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

I actually love the things the Jack o Lantern scarecrow guy says. Makes him not so scary but fun!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

He sounds like Goofy.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

https://www.costco.com/pose-n-stay-skeleton-with-led-eyes.product.100539876.html



costco has a pose and stay with LED eyes 44 dollars and change


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yodlei said:


> Anyone know how much the Jack-O-Lantern is in store? Since the on-line price includes shipping, wondered how much difference with membership & without shipping. Looked big to me in pictures but said 19" so it's smaller than it looks. Still like it but if there's a big difference, I will find someone who belongs to get it for me. Think I know a couple of people.


I found a picture from Costco on Instagram.. the price was on the background. Looks like it is 27.99 in stores


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

actually the sign is for the led pumpkin which is $34.99 online


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

I want to know the usa price for the dragon in store


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Anyone know if Costco will be selling the Twitching Banshee as shown in the product video?


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

you can order the banshee online now


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

gcbike said:


> you can order the banshee online now


She just scared my younger dog when I played the video of her screaming. I will have to pass.

Why, oh why, is a prop like that indoor use only? Of all the places you want to have her, outside the house in a dark corner is the PERFECT place for a prop like that. Who wants that IN the house?


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

gcbike said:


> you can order the banshee online now


Thanks. I just ordered her. $99 for her. She's a riot! >=]


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

oooh, great props at costco this year!! I like that werewolf, he would go great in my theme this year! (werewolves vs zombies-my 7 yr old sons choice).


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Costco ships fast. I loooove how big this jack-o is!


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

Does the dragon come with a try me button/step pad ?


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

I also picked up the Twitching/Screaming Banshee! It looks to be slightly different from the original at Spirit Halloween, but she is awesome nonetheless. I'll have a video up of her on my YouTube channel in the coming days. $99 with free shipping is a steal for that animatronic. Happy to have her!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

nicolita3 said:


> I found a picture from Costco on Instagram.. the price was on the background. Looks like it is 27.99 in stores
> View attachment 733646


Thanks much for that info. Still waiting on a friend to return my call & now I might want the Banshee.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Skullkrane said:


> I also picked up the Twitching/Screaming Banshee! It looks to be slightly different from the original at Spirit Halloween, but she is awesome nonetheless. I'll have a video up of her on my YouTube channel in the coming days. $99 with free shipping is a steal for that animatronic. Happy to have her!


When you say "picked up"..you mean in store or did you have it shipped to you? Banshee doesn't have the may be available at a local store for a lower, undelivered price lingo like the pumpkin & banjo duo does so if shipping only, might not wait for my friends call to pick up the pumpkin for me & just order both on-line.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Banshee looks awesome, does anyone have her yet?


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Banshee looks awesome, does anyone have her yet?


Mine may arrive tomorrow...


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

She's beautiful! My first animatronic! Super easy to put together and take apart. She's very tall and big and looks menacing in low light.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

How's the sound Joossa?


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Screaming Demons said:


> How's the sound Joossa?


Loud. Same screams as the previous versions.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

Got the dragon today I thought because the box is so small that it came in two boxes.I will call it junior since it is much smaller than the forest dragon


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Not quite as impressive, is it? I got a sale notice from Spirit today with the winter dragon for (I think) $189.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

The wife is the dragon fan ,I go for werewolves ,at least the one from spirit has fog machine hook ups.I think the life eyes on this red one are lame because of the outer rings around them,makes it hard to see.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

joossa said:


> She's beautiful! My first animatronic! Super easy to put together and take apart. She's very tall and big and looks menacing in low light.


Your pix of that face made me break down so ordered her & the JOL. Saw the JOL had a couple of bad reviews. Hopefully someone with too high of expectations. Just a reminder for folks, can buy if not a member but no guest checkout & there's a 5% upcharge FYI.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Yodlei said:


> Your pix of that face made me break down so ordered her & the JOL. Saw the JOL had a couple of bad reviews. Hopefully someone with too high of expectations. Just a reminder for folks, can buy if not a member but no guest checkout & there's a 5% upcharge FYI.


You won't regret it. They are both fantastic and have charm, especially the Banshee. 😍😍😍


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

The only items our Costco here in Atlanta had this afternoon were the red dragon, the banjo skellies, and the pumpkin. I assume they will have more items in-store as the weeks go on.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Costco never has a lot of of props. They are not Home Depot or even Lowe's.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Got my pumpkin today & won't post picture since it's already been done. Thinking of returning but will probably keep it since it's only $34.99. Problems listed on site happened...batteries don't want to stay in but screwing the door back on makes it work although it didn't sit flush. Will unscrew later & see if any better. Same sound as the flat back pumpkin from Michaels & At Home that I already have but this one gives you the option of keeping on 1 color without sound & on timer or color-changing with sound. Has a volume control so that with the timer & option is a plus. Also didn't like that they didn't put it in a box & sent in the one you would save it in. 1 seam was coming undone but will probably glue back together & was in ok condition. Had to dust it & probably due to sitting in a warehouse from last year. Have been collecting more pumpkins to make a patch. Is a little smaller than the big one I got last year from Lowes. 

More exciting to get the Banshee that should be here tomorrow.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I had issues with the batteries too. If you insert two at a time per row (starting them in the shape of a triangle and then making them flush) and use some force, it gets them into the compartment appropriately without bulging out.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

joossa said:


> I had issues with the batteries too. If you insert two at a time per row (starting them in the shape of a triangle and then making them flush) and use some force, it gets them into the compartment appropriately without bulging out.


Sorry, but no it doesn't. I can get them in fine but as soon as you let them go, they pop out. Had to hold them down while putting the cover back on & start the screws on each side. Pressure makes the door not sit flat. Left them in but gonna try it again & see what happens. I will probably still keep it since too much of a pain to return & go into a store unnecessarily. Besides I used Paypal & believe I would have to put my credit card in their system then. Too much hassle for $35. I do like it. If the door still won't stay flush, I'll have to put tape over it so dew doesn't get inside. I won't leave it outside except when I'm out with it.

Banshee is a hoot!! Love her. Hard to push the metal thingys in but at least you know it's made well. Nice that their props also have volume control....both of them.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yodlei said:


> Sorry, but no it doesn't. I can get them in fine but as soon as you let them go, they pop out. Had to hold them down while putting the cover back on & start the screws on each side. Pressure makes the door not sit flat. Left them in but gonna try it again & see what happens. I will probably still keep it since too much of a pain to return & go into a store unnecessarily. Besides I used Paypal & believe I would have to put my credit card in their system then. Too much hassle for $35. I do like it. If the door still won't stay flush, I'll have to put tape over it so dew doesn't get inside. I won't leave it outside except when I'm out with it.
> 
> Banshee is a hoot!! Love her. Hard to push the metal thingys in but at least you know it's made well. Nice that their props also have volume control....both of them.


The problem with volume control is that it is that the #1 reason why sound fails entirely is the potentiometer on the volume control. If props didn't have volume control, sound would almost never fail, and if it did would be an easy fix.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Costco Online has added some items:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Any one buy the banjo guys? I was wondering how big the box is for them. They were the last item I am considering for this year and saw they were sold out online and not sure if any of my local stores have them. But if I do go "looking" LOL wondered how much space they take up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Dueling Banjos is still listed online as out of stock and maybe be gone from there. I don’t recall online restocking like HD does for most items on their site.

I called my local store last week and was told they didn’t have any but they said some locations in parts of San Jose were showing some inventory. Think they said Almaden had 22. That was last Wednesday or Thursday. Couldn’t make it to that location until today and thought if they still had any left it was meant to be. It was! They had sold most; sorry didn’t do a count but guessing less than a dozen. Everything else there was halloween candy and costumes, so no LED pumpkin or Dragon etc. Might have been nice to at least see them.

They had the banjo guys on display playing but with sound off. Small but cute and will go nicely with my harmonica guy from a few years back. I looked over the features for these guys and was quite impressed by the number of setting options - and even different languages. So just a plug here for checking out your local stores before they are all gone. Not a big box and pretty lightweight. Oh and they were $10 cheaper by buying in store, $79.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

On box size: apx 18 Wide x 10 Deep x 24 inches High.


----------



## Joni Be Good (Aug 19, 2013)

I bot the Banshee at Spirit's in 2015 for $199.99. So this is an excellent price


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Joni Be Good said:


> I bot the Banshee at Spirit's in 2015 for $199.99. So this is an excellent price
> View attachment 737694


Or, this is a fair price and $200 was usurious!
But I love this prop too. I bought her at Spirit too. Prolly only got 20% off but don't recall. She was pretty popular so less likely I got Nov 1 and 2.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*RED DRAGON ALERT*
The Red Dragon (Item 2006018) is on sale on Costco.com. $50 off, so now $149.99 with shipping and handling included. Website says manufacturer's savings is valid 9/15/20 through 9/29/20. While Supplies Last. Limit 5 per Member. 



https://www.costco.com/animated-crimson-dragon.product.100530980.html


----------



## bingo666 (Sep 19, 2013)

the Screaming Banshee is $20 off now at Costco, only $79.99 plus tax


----------

